# Mr. Planas' New Two Man Set Video



## True2Kenpo (Oct 27, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Greetings.  I would like to announce the release of Mr. "Huk" Planas' new 2004 instructional video on the Two Man Set.  This video is now available on his new website-  http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com

Thank you for your time and good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 28, 2004)

this video will probably rock for sure! i have worked this set with ingmar (who is like my brother and an awesome kenpo guy) and huk and the info on the tape is probably going to be a real eye opener considering all of the variations that exist on this set.
good luck in the sales huk and as they say the cheque will definitely be in the mail for this insert merry christmas to me 2x
later
jay arnold
CANADA
ps nice job on your site josh! artyon:


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2004)

Cool, when did this new website happen?I see the old hukplanas.com is still up.
Is Mr. Planas doing anything on DVD? This Two-Man set appears to be on VHS. Is that right?


----------



## True2Kenpo (Nov 2, 2004)

Cdhall,

Good evening sir.  The new website was a project started this past summer.  The goal of the site is to be a further up-to-date source of information on Mr. Planas.  There are other websites as well including hukplanas.com and also americankarate.com/planas.

I believe Mr. Planas does have intentions to place many if not all of his material on dvd at some point and his new project (two-man set) is on VHS.  As he mentions on the video other projects are on the way and the format has not been set.

Much to stay in tune   Hope all is well and good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
Parker/ Planas Lineage


----------



## cdhall (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Ryer,

Good luck with everything. I'll keep my subscription to this thread intact for more such news.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 3, 2004)

Definitely have to order this set of tapes, or better have to wife buy them for me for Xmas.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 3, 2004)

I have been learning this set over the past couple of weeks.

I just watched the tape. There seems to be quite a bit more 'Kenpo' looking stuff in Huk's tape than what I have been struggling to learn. 

Not as many 'Why we do it this way' as in his other tapes. But, he certainly showed me several items that were missing in what I had learned (so far).

It was nice to see how he showed the set as 'Unblocked' and 'Blocked'. At my school, no one had so named it yet, although, I saw that the 'Blocked' version makes more sense to me ... and have been working to run it that way. Nice to know that both ways are OK.

Also, at the end of the tape, Huk does a walk through of a technique as a preview of upcoming 'Problem Technique' tapes ... Woo Woo!!!

Also, just as an FYI - I think Huk is in Albany, NY this weekend.


----------

